# passer a gcc 3.2 avec une gentoo 1.2

## bemixam

salut,

je tourne actuellement avec une gentoo 1.2 et j aimerais passer a gcc 3.2 ( et donc avoir l equivalent d une gentoo 1.4 )

seulement voila je ne sais pas du tout comment ca se passe  ...

quelqu un a deja fait ca ?

----------

## JPz

J'ai tenté ... et j'ai tout cassé   :Very Happy: 

En fait je me suis retrouvé avec un GCC qui ne marchait plus et je n'ai pas eu moyen de revenir à un GCC opérationel meme avec les packages binaires que j'avait généré par précaution. Donc cette opération est un peu dangereuse.

----------

## bemixam

bah oui c est pour ca que j essaie de me renseigner

apparement il faut modifier le lien du make.profile de la sorte

make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-2.0

je vais chercher d autres renseignements quand meme .... j ai vraiment pas envie de tout peter  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## bemixam

j ai trouve ca en anglais.

 ce topic 

----------

## gravis

hum oui ca semble une bonne idée de changer ce lien

il faut aussi installer gcc 3.2 et ne pas oublier de changer /etc/env.d/05gcc pour le faire pointer vers les libs 3.2

aller je teste

----------

## fmalabre

 *gravis wrote:*   

> aller je teste

 

Comment ca a marche?

----------

## gravis

ca a planté, et planté sur la compile de perl... mais g trouvé la solution (j'ai posté sur gentoofr.org, il faut attendre que ce soit validé par les modéros). 

Bref :

tu link /etc/make.profile avec /usr/portage/profiles/default-1.0-gcc3/

un petit 

$emerge rsync

 puis 

$emerge -u world 

(pour chopper gcc 3.1.1).

Le fichier /etc/env.d/05gcc est maj automatiquement.

$env-update

$source /etc/profile

emerge -e world --buildpkg --usepkg

 et SURTOUT, se mettre en LOCALE C POSIX, et non fr_FR !!!

ca compile depuis 7h, et pas fini chez moi (bi proc K7 1800 +)

bon courage

----------

## JPz

Pour ma part je viens d'installer une 1.4 avec le stage 1 provenant de ibiblio dans le rép .1.4 et je dois avouer que je suis très surpris de la vitesse de la machine  :Smile:  J'ai juste pris soin d'installer un GCC 2.95.3 pour le noyau, mais sinon c'est génial !

----------

## bemixam

 *gravis wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  et SURTOUT, se mettre en LOCALE C POSIX, et non fr_FR !!!
> 
> 

 

on pourrait avoir des details stp ! 

je suis en train d emerger gcc3.2 et j ai pas envie de faire de connerie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bouiaw

 *gravis wrote:*   

> ca a planté, et planté sur la compile de perl... mais g trouvé la solution [...]
> 
> ca compile depuis 7h, et pas fini chez moi (bi proc K7 1800 +)

 

Ben, comment tu sais si ça marche si la compile a pas fini ? Parle pas trop vite   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dioxmat

 *bemixam wrote:*   

>  *gravis wrote:*   
> 
>  et SURTOUT, se mettre en LOCALE C POSIX, et non fr_FR !!!
> 
>  
> ...

 

bah, en gros faut juste faire gaffe aux differentes variables d'environnement

(LANG, LANGUAGE, LC_ALL, LC_MESSAGES ...)

----------

## fmalabre

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> bah, en gros faut juste faire gaffe aux differentes variables d'environnement
> 
> (LANG, LANGUAGE, LC_ALL, LC_MESSAGES ...)

 

Portage utilise LANG?

----------

## dioxmat

je ne pense pas, mais on est jamais trop prudent :)

----------

## bemixam

bon personnelement ca a tout foire ... j ai du reinstaller tout  :Sad: 

----------

## dioxmat

donne des details... qu'est ce qui n'a pas marche, a quel stade, etc...

----------

## bemixam

j ai linke sur default-1.0-gcc3

j ai fais :

$ emerge rsync

$ emerge gcc3.2

$ env-update

$ source /etc/profile

$ emerge -e world --buildpkg --usepkg 

bref bilan il a reussit a compiler tous les packages jusqua gcc3.1.1 ( et oui il etait dans la liste !!! )

du coup les packages du debut ont etes compiles avec gcc3.2 et ceux d apres avec gcc3.1.1

ce qui a fait echouer la compilation du package suivant juste gcc3.1.1

pour reparer ( et aussi parceque finalement ca marchait aussi bien avant )

j ai voulu revenir a gcc2.95 ... en relinkant comme avant et en faisant un emerge de gcc2.95

mais le emerge a echoue ( erreur de comparaison avec le bootstrap  ... un truc du genre )

bref tout commencait a lacher et j ai prefere evacuer le navire( et donc faire des sauvegardes ) avant que tout soit bousille ...

dans la foulee j ai reinstalle un systeme tout propre.

voila j espere que vous avec compris  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## fmalabre

 *bemixam wrote:*   

> voila j espere que vous avec compris 

 

Oui, je vais attendre la version officielle   :Laughing: 

----------

## dioxmat

lis ca : http://lists.gentoo.org/pipermail/gentoo-dev/2002-August/014324.html

et ca : http://www.gentoo.org/~carpaski/system_update/

personellement je n'ai pas encore tenté donc je ne commenterais pas ta facon de faire mais elle me semble incomplete :)

----------

## dioxmat

il ya maintenant une doc officielle sur le sujet :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/upgrade-to-gentoo-1.4.html

----------

## Mala Zaba

Est-ce qu'il a une personne qui a essayer de passer de 1.2 à 1.4 avec la doc officiel?

----------

## dioxmat

oui, pas de problemes :)

----------

